# Looking for a Launcher



## BaumGSP (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find a good bird launcher for a good price? I have found a couple places that have manual launchers in stock. Throughout the research I have done, I have only seen electronic launchers in action so i don't know if the manual ones work as well or not. The only electronic ones i have found are online. Suggestions??


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Trail Master Outdoors http://www.trailmasteroutdoors.com is selling Scott Davis' launcher online. They come from a local company and have gotten good reviews but I don't know how many are available since Scott has passed away. Does anybody have any updates on them? Lion Country has a few different ones as well but they are also on-line.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

The word is that Scott's kids will continue the launcher sales. I hope this is the case, as I think he got the bugs worked out. Which makes it a very affordable launcher system.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

look on ksl i have seen some electric ones on there recently


----------

